# Fancy a spray wax....



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Suggestions on a postcard ha ha. Was looking at the megs ultimate spray wax, can get it through amazon to try this weekend. Still a decent buy?


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I have the Megs Crystal Caranuba spray wax and that's the easiest wax on wax off ever. It also lasts quite well. 
I used it on my soft Mazda paint because it didn't scratch it going on or off.

The Ultimate is supposed to be the one above that.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

May give the ultimate a blast.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Waxaddict fo’sho 
Dodo juice supernatural carnuba glaze 
Meguiars ultimate quik wax is still a good option
TAC systems shinee wax


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Ultimate wax pain free? Being a black car certain stuff gets noticed more of its fussy.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Ultimate wax pain free? Being a black car certain stuff gets noticed more of its fussy.


Yes it is totally pain free. My next door neighbour bought it for his black Kia.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I can 3rd the Megs UQW recommendation, very easy to use and lasts decently. Lots of good spray wax products on the market. Chemical Guys V07 is very nice to use, smells great, and is super slick. Not sure on durability but considering how easy it and products in this category are to use, I wouldn't really care if it only lasts a couple weeks.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Ultimate wax pain free? Being a black car certain stuff gets noticed more of its fussy.


Ah being black and problematic would potentially change my mind.

Megs UQW is still one of the better products. But I'd recommend Waxaddict fo'sho or chemical guys V7. But then chemical guys V7 mixed 1:1 with Sonax BSD is just a winner


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Optimum Car Wax... simple to use, great result :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Mmm. Have cancelled the order through amazon. I had an iffy experience with seal n shine. Wanted to get something for the weekend, will have another quick mooch


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Double speed wax?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Shinee Wax is very glossy and slick once you buff.

I have also used the colour charged spray waxes from Polish Angel which look and bead insanely but you'll get c. 1 month from them.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Gone with ab64. Used and sold it a while ago. Should have kept it.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another vote for Megs UQW. Doesn’t disappoint.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Slight change. Few coats of done and dusted so over the weekend.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Forensic Detailing did a comparison review and rated it, although I believe the new Turtle Wax Hybrid Ceramic equivalent product just beat it...but not by much.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Is the Si edition. Tried it on a sales car and looked great.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> Forensic Detailing did a comparison review and rated it, although I believe the new Turtle Wax Hybrid Ceramic equivalent product just beat it...but not by much.


You need to take those gloss meter tests with a bit of a grain of salt. Let me explain.

His test panels vary in base gloss readings by a fairly significant margin, each product can only add so much gloss. A product on a lower gloss section might at 15GU to the panel, whereas a product of equal gloss adding abilities put on a higher gloss panel will only add 5GU. It would, by the numbers, appear that the first product is glossier, but the end gloss levels are the same. This is why gloss testing with meters is hard for product comparisons - the base gloss with vary and make some products look like they add more than others. To johns credit he does mention this and note which products started with high base gloss readings, but it's also worth noting that sometimes what people see and like in a product might not be "gloss" but a filling or darkening.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Polish Angel Rapid Wax for me&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sheep said:


> You need to take those gloss meter tests with a bit of a grain of salt. Let me explain.
> 
> His test panels vary in base gloss readings by a fairly significant margin, each product can only add so much gloss. A product on a lower gloss section might at 15GU to the panel, whereas a product of equal gloss adding abilities put on a higher gloss panel will only add 5GU. It would, by the numbers, appear that the first product is glossier, but the end gloss levels are the same. This is why gloss testing with meters is hard for product comparisons - the base gloss with vary and make some products look like they add more than others. To johns credit he does mention this and note which products started with high base gloss readings, but it's also worth noting that sometimes what people see and like in a product might not be "gloss" but a filling or darkening.


Glad you mentioned that, I forgot to mention that I kinda dismiss those results myself for the very reasons you mention. The slickness and longevity tests he does have for more repeatable results in my mind so that's what I look at.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Another vote for Polishangel Rapidwaxx 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

recently bought some vonixx blend and poly gloss montan from wax planet, cant comment longevity yet but ease of use and looks best i've used so far and ive got lots :lol: before that it was polish angel rapidwaxx but its expensive for what you get :thumb:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

FYI - Got some Tac Shinee Wax a few weeks ago and used it yesterday for the first time. Goes on with no worries, looks good, but can’t help thinking I was expecting more. 

Bouncers D&D Si has been my go-to recently, and no great gloss difference from what I can see....


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Lucas Slick Mist Speed Wax*

They say:

Lucas Oil Slick Mist is a polymer paint gloss intensifier, which can be used on other surfaces such as glass, chrome and vinyl decals. Use Slick Mist as a traditional wax, quick detail spray or spray it on your vehicle between rinsing and drying for the easiest polish job ever.

I say: Its so easy to use and it has UV protection in it for areas such as headlight lens, in addition to the paintwork. Shop around for the best price though.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Imprezaworks said:


> Suggestions on a postcard ha ha. Was looking at the megs ultimate spray wax, can get it through amazon to try this weekend. Still a decent buy?


Yes - its good. SOme dont get on with it or whing oe streaking - never had that, can only imagine they are doing somethign wrong or there is grease on the paint.

It adds a warm glow, i just did my dark blue volvo one side in Sonax BSD and the other in megs.

Id say Sonax is most noticable for gloss, the megs side is warmer giving a yellow glow.

What i did notice the megs dried the panel about 5x faster and worked into the paint making it much much nicer to use, the slickness is, well amazing, you notice this next wash you almost drop your microfibre, the sonax you kinda spread and walk away and leaves no nice feel.

Megs dont buy retail twice, instead if you like it get the big 3.8l tub of Xpress wax, same ingrediants for the cost of 2 retail sprays

Im testing dodo juice this week as they do bulk for cheap too.

Looks wise sonax brings out my scratches, the megs hides them more.

I like one for summer one for winter as i dry down.

One last thing, shout out to Demon Shine - I used it all winter (when washing is more a chore than fun) and bought their trade version (car plan hi rinse) for £9 for 5 litres ( i bought 10 litres!), you can dilute and spray it everywhere and makes a great budget drying aid, costing literally 2p - ingrediants its silicone and fragrance in a tub, but people love it, no protection but thats not a problem if you have a wax already. Ive diluted it downt to what they suggest (a glug in 5 litres) and it works amazing so it could literally last you years. I always have some as backup.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

NorthantsPete said:


> Yes - its good. SOme dont get on with it or whing oe streaking - never had that, can only imagine they are doing somethign wrong or there is grease on the paint.


The streaking seems to be from too much product or applying a hot panel from what I've been reading (and from Forensic Detailing's tests).


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Mother-Goose said:


> The streaking seems to be from too much product or applying a hot panel from what I've been reading (and from Forensic Detailing's tests).


yet i just did mine in 38 degree heat... im wlays on hot panels... liek you say too much probably, less is more in this case


----------

